# Benimar Anthus 6000 ST



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi 

Just wandered if anyone could give me any thoughts on the above MH. Anyone got one? Its one on our short list and saw one today and quite liked it - can't find any reviews so was hoping to learn a bit more about them, pros and cons etc if anyone can help please. 


Thanks 

Shell


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi shell

Don't get excited :!: I don't know much about the Benimar 6000

I think they are Spanish build, which could mean they are poorly insulated (Winterised)......... (Guesswork mostly).

We looked around one when we were buying,Bunks along the back & a garage underneath if I remember.



At least this will bump your post back to front page for a while.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Phil


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have the Anthus but doe have a Benimar 6000 aereo.
I have been very please with it, it is well equiped with fridge freezer, full cooker etc. The fresh water tank is inboard and the waste is outboard. I use it all year round and have never had a problem getting warm, usually all I use is a 800w oil filled radiator but when it has been very cold the truma blown air is more than up to the job. The 2.8 turbo is very capable and keeps to motorway speed no problem except on long, steep hills.
I have a fixed bed that is more comfortable than my bed at home.
The only problems I have had were minor, such as tightening the screw that lets the front seat swivel and sticking back down some trim edges.
Let me know if you want any further info.

regards Iain


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Iain

Thankyou so much for replying, great to hear they are a good MH just wandered what sort of miles per gallon you are getting please, this is the only question we can think of at the moment but can we get back to you and pm you if we think of anymore please which I'm sure we will  


Shell


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

*Benimar 6000*

We have the Europe 6000 model Fiat Ducato 2.8 jtd base. On a trip to Alsace last year I monitored fuel consumption to around 27 mpg. Can be a bit sluggish to drive, especially on long hills; I am considering a remap or other gizmo to give it a bit more oomph. There is a Benimar Owners' Club - we're not members, but you may get a bit more info from them. We used ours at new year this year -weather very cold, but the blown air heating system coped pretty well. Look out for floor delamination in the middle - easily fixed, but common, I suspect. I must say, we do like ours.

Keith.


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

*Benimar 6000*

We have the Europe 6000 model Fiat Ducato 2.8 jtd base. On a trip to Alsace last year I monitored fuel consumption to around 27 mpg. Can be a bit sluggish to drive, especially on long hills; I am considering a remap or other gizmo to give it a bit more oomph. There is a Benimar Owners' Club - we're not members, but you may get a bit more info from them. We used ours at new year this year -weather very cold, but the blown air heating system coped pretty well. Look out for floor delamination in the middle - easily fixed, but common, I suspect. I must say, we do like ours.

Keith.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bases*

I looked at two Benimars before our Eura Mobil

Both had rear lounges, one on a Fiat (Todds) and one on a Mercedes (Brownhills). But neither had a very good payload.

TM


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I get 25-26mpg but then I don't exactly drive it for economy.
Not had a problem with the floor delaminating.
My van was originally rated at 3500kg but the previous owners had it re done first to 4100kg (I think they carried a motorbike on the built in carrier at the back) then down rated to 3850kg so I have plenty of payload.
Iain


----------



## 12babalou (Dec 4, 2012)

hi, am looking at the Benimar Aereo 6000 i notice from the photo's the centre din-nett has 2 forward facing seats and 2 rear. should the forward seats have seat belts or is it legal to ride in these seats without seat belts. I looking to join the m/home fraternity and are looking to buy one, but its just occurred to my that I'm not clued up on seating requirements. Will be just the two of us but want the ability to carry up to four. can anyone help with this. Thanks in anticipation, regards

Louis.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Louis

I'm sure someone more experienced will be able to help you but as far as I know everyone who is in the motorhome must be wearing a seatbelt so you can only carry the amount of people that you have seatbelts for, sorry I can't help with the other things.

Shell


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

We have a year 2005 Aereo 6000CC, it has the table that runs across the van, however there is a similar model that has the table running front to back in the van. I believe the front to back layout has seating that faces inwards whilst the 'across the van' table layout (like ours) has two forward facing seats and a small inward facing bench seat. Both forward facing seats have seat belts for passengers.

See photo - we have removed one of the headrests and the pictures shows the seats covered with a fleecy blanket.


----------



## 12babalou (Dec 4, 2012)

*seat belts in motor homes*

Hi Shell, thanks for your thoughts, I must say that i'm getting more confused. It seems common sense to have everyone wearing seat belts. I was just talking to a dealer who is selling a van with just to forward facing seats i.e. driver and passenger. When asked about the other six seats a said " that as they were side facing there was no restrictions on these( that no belts were necessary). Perhaps he would say that,who knows. Thanks again for your help but still perplexed!!.
Regards louis


----------



## 12babalou (Dec 4, 2012)

*seat belts in motor homes*

Hi bigles, thanks for your help,since I posted the question I have since seen more photo's of the 6000 st and see quite klearly the extra seat belts, in fact exactly as in your photo. The model i,m looking at is a 1999 model,I would be interested in your thoughts about the Benamar Aereo 6000,i.e. any quality issues, amount of kitchen space worktop wise,or any other points. Anything would be very gratefully received, Regards louis[/u]


----------



## craigneild (Mar 21, 2016)

Voxdicentis said:


> We have the Europe 6000 model Fiat Ducato 2.8 jtd base. On a trip to Alsace last year I monitored fuel consumption to around 27 mpg. Can be a bit sluggish to drive, especially on long hills; I am considering a remap or other gizmo to give it a bit more oomph. There is a Benimar Owners' Club - we're not members, but you may get a bit more info from them. We used ours at new year this year -weather very cold, but the blown air heating system coped pretty well. Look out for floor delamination in the middle - easily fixed, but common, I suspect. I must say, we do like ours.
> 
> Keith.


We have a 600 st and love it. As for fuel consumption i have got mine up from 30/32mpg to 39/43mpg by fitting one of these 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250702100048?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
i am a lorry driver by trade ad don,t mind diving at their speeds 55/60mph. When i fitted the device i found it better up one in the settings from the base setting it came with.
It hase given the van more power and torque and fantastic economic benefits.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Caravan guard .com have a piece on seat belt regulations type in seatbelts in motorhomes and pick caravan guard 
Should explain about carrying passengers unrestrained.

John d


----------

